# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Mark Stephen Meadows

## Airicist

Founder and CEO of Botanic Technologies, Inc.

Co-founder of iDAvatars, Inc.

vimeo.com/user7237428

facebook.com/mark.s.meadows

twitter.com/meadovian

linkedin.com/in/pighed

Mark Stephen Meadows on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Mark Stephen Meadows, Founder, Geppetto Avatars, Inc. @ Digital Health Summer Summit S.F. 2014 

Published on Jun 21, 2014




> Digital Health LIVE Sponsored by Ideal Life at CES 2014

----------


## Airicist

Geppetto Builds Hearts and Minds for Avatars & Robots 

Published on Jul 2, 2014




> Want to make an avatar more human? Or help a robot have personality? That's exactly what the folks at Geppetto Avatars are doing.
> 
> I had a chance to talk to Mark Stephen Meadows, Chief Science Officer of Geppetto Avatars after his presentation at the Digital Health Summer Summit. He told me that Geppetto builds hearts and minds for avatars and robots.
> 
> He explained that although we frequently communicate using text in digital health, in fact you lose a large part of the meaning that is embedded in normal face to face communication (e.g. facial expression, tone of voice, cadence of the speech). That is why Geppetto has made these a part of the personality of their Avatars.
> 
> Watch the video to learn more about this fascinating company - there is probably a robot or avatar in your future someday soon.

----------


## Airicist

Geppetto Avatars - Entrepreneurs for Cures Pitch 

Published on Sep 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Natural language: The de-facto interface convention for social robotics"

by Mark Stephen Meadows
January 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Humane UX: Putting a Face on Voice Interface - Mark Stephen Meadows (Ignite Design 2016)

Published on Jan 27, 2016




> A 5-minute Ignite presentation from the 2016 O’Reilly Design Conference in San Francisco.

----------

